# Sex not violence in games and why we can't have nice things



## DrRingDing (Oct 31, 2016)

When will we be able to have non-problematic sex in games instead of running around killing each other?

Or Is virtual killing just more pleasurable than virtual sex?

Are we stuck with violence due to religion?...or governments wanting to desensitize us to their violence?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 31, 2016)

you can have sex in real life, so I have heard. Murdering five people with close range shotgun headshots and suffering no consequences, not so much.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 31, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> you can have sex in real life, so I have heard.



Pics or it never happened.

But in seriousness the violence is unending in many or even most games. I'd like the killing broken up a bit.


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 31, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Pics or it never happened.
> 
> But in seriousness the violence is unending in many or even most games. I'd like the killing broken up a bit.



Hit pause and look at some tits /watch bake off.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 31, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> Hit pause and look at some tits /watch bake off.



More of a bum man tbh. I do like cake though.


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 31, 2016)

Just checked and the wondrous Internet can certainly cater for both preferences in a one stop shop . Seems like a waste of good cake , and in doubly poor taste in this austerity era . But it's there .

I'll not judge.


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 31, 2016)

actually I will judge . Disgusting wasteful perverts . That's bloody awful.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 31, 2016)

I'm not sure how to tell this to you....

You can get video games that have sex in them...  

I may have even played some of them.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 31, 2016)

It is a little frustrating how  tightly controlled sexuality in games in controlled compared to the violence however.

Annoyingly  most of the visual novels on steam are edited.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 31, 2016)

Leisure Suit Larry ftw!


----------



## BigTom (Oct 31, 2016)

DrRingDing said:


> Pics or it never happened.
> 
> But in seriousness the violence is unending in many or even most games. I'd like the killing broken up a bit.



There's so many games on such a wide variety of topics that I reckon there's no way most or even a slight majority of games feature violence. All the sports games, puzzlers, management sims, city builders and so on vastly outweigh the FPSs and war strategy games in number if not visibility.

Games with/about sex maybe not so common but I bet there's more than a few porno games and some indie story games, plus isn't there a whole dating game genre, which must cross into sex? 
Sex features in fallout and notoriously with prostitutes in GTA so even in the killing AAAs there is some sex in some games.
Possibly difficult to make a game about sex without it being a bit rapey, which I suspect leisure suit Larry probably was though I cannot remember.


----------



## Mr Moose (Oct 31, 2016)

BigTom said:


> There's so many games on such a wide variety of topics that I reckon there's no way most or even a slight majority of games feature violence. All the sports games, puzzlers, management sims, city builders and so on vastly outweigh the FPSs and war strategy games in number if not visibility.
> 
> Games with/about sex maybe not so common but I bet there's more than a few porno games and some indie story games, plus isn't there a whole dating game genre, which must cross into sex?
> Sex features in fallout and notoriously with prostitutes in GTA so even in the killing AAAs there is some sex in some games.
> Possibly difficult to make a game about sex without it being a bit rapey, which I suspect leisure suit Larry probably was though I cannot remember.



There is no point you entering a thread about violence in games if you just ignore it. There are loads more cooking shows, property shows, kids shows on TV than programmes based around violence against women. Nevertheless it's reasonable to point out just how many there are and ask why that particular form is so popular, who it is so popular with and if there are any consequences of it.


----------



## BigTom (Oct 31, 2016)

Mr Moose said:


> There is no point you entering a thread about violence in games if you just ignore it. There are loads more cooking shows, property shows, kids shows on TV than programmes based around violence against women. Nevertheless it's reasonable to point out just how many there are and ask why that particular form is so popular, who it is so popular with and if there are any consequences of it.



tbh I thought the thread was about sex in video games, rather than violence and I wasn't ignoring the violent games / violence in games, just taking issue with the idea that "most" games are violent. I didn't talk further about it because, as I say, I thought the thread was about sex in video games.


----------



## isvicthere? (Oct 31, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> you can have sex in real life, so I have heard.



_Really?_ I wonder what it's like!


----------



## mauvais (Oct 31, 2016)

Lots of games don't feature violence but if you look at the charts, almost all the best selling games do.


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 31, 2016)

BigTom said:


> Leisure Suit Larry ftw!



While, for the retro-inclined serial killer wannabes among us...


----------



## dessiato (Oct 31, 2016)

Leisure Suit Larry wasn't a rape game. Most of the girls he  tried to seduce ran off without giving him a second cold glance once they'd got what they wanted from him. He was a loser in love and lust. The last girl in the game allowed him into her bed, but first he'd had to give her everything she wanted or she'd refuse him.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 31, 2016)

I don't understand this 'why don't have more of that in a game?' type moaning.  Some things, such as whacking/shooting people or driving, easily translate into gaming.  Sex doesn't particularly, other than as a brief distraction.  You could map your ps4 controller to perform various sex acts on some game character, but guaranteed it would get boring in 5 minutes after the novelty had worn off.


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 31, 2016)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I'm not sure how to tell this to you....
> 
> You can get video games that have sex in them...
> 
> I may have even played some of them.



I had a strip poker game on the Amiga. So much hope formthe future :'(


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 31, 2016)

I love the way more fully formed worlds are now in games, but yes the shooting and driving about within them is too superficial and samey. A good detective game, with well hidden plot would buzz me out, no/minimal killing but maximum  observation/interrogation. A proper exploring game, possibly historical, with sailing ships that have to be plotted through real weather patterns etc. Minority interest stuff, guess it'll never catch on...


----------



## mauvais (Oct 31, 2016)

Chilli.s said:


> I love the way more fully formed worlds are now in games, but yes the shooting and driving about within them is too superficial and samey. A good detective game, with well hidden plot would buzz me out, no/minimal killing but maximum  observation/interrogation. A proper exploring game, possibly historical, with sailing ships that have to be plotted through real weather patterns etc. Minority interest stuff, guess it'll never catch on...


The first describes LA Noire to a fair extent. The second I don't know but is probably catered for by the PC simulation market to some extent.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 31, 2016)

mauvais said:


> The first describes LA Noire to a fair extent. The second I don't know but is probably catered for by the PC simulation market to some extent.


I quite enjoyed LA Noire but felt it could have been so much more. I suppose it had to appeal to the cops n robbers mainstream crowd though. Not that i was a successful detective as far as i remember now!


----------



## mauvais (Oct 31, 2016)

Chilli.s said:


> I quite enjoyed LA Noire but felt it could have been so much more. I suppose it had to appeal to the cops n robbers mainstream crowd though. Not that i was a successful detective as far as i remember now!


Why LA Noire was a missed opportunity is a thread in itself. Personally I view it as a bit premature - trying to do something quite ambitious (and partly succeeding tbf) before the technology and perhaps more importantly the model & economics of mainstream gaming was really conducive to it. I'm not sure that it so much diluted itself for the masses as got mangled by various other constraints.

I hope they give it another whirl some day.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 31, 2016)

there was an ace bladerunner game that came on 6 CD's and had loads of different paths and endings. It was very faithful to the aesthtic of future-noir and was no blaster. The only time you could kill unprovoked was if someone failed a VK. That could do with remaking, open world it in the style of Fallout New Vegas.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 31, 2016)

mauvais said:


> Why LA Noire was a missed opportunity....   I hope they give it another whirl some day.



That hits the nail on the head how I feel too.


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 31, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> there was an ace bladerunner game ...



Totally missed that one, seems its available on abandonware.


----------



## Enviro (Oct 31, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> there was an ace bladerunner game ....



I liked it when you got an ammo upgrade and your gun went from making a rather disappointing 'pop' sort of noise to a much more satsifying 'ker-pow' type noise.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 31, 2016)

Killing things is fun in games.  Fact.  I can only do 'stealth' for so long.


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 31, 2016)

quality thread lol 

'non problematic sex' 



kinda boggles my mind that you dont know VR sex games exist for someone who doesnt get that much - if you did then you would be having real life sex and not thinking about getting yer end away in a video game. 

tragic.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 31, 2016)

teledildonics lol. I bet like 'the information superhighway' that one becomes an embarrasing relic of phrases past. What it will be called though? Wanktronics? Compulove?


----------

